# Dragon Moray Eel



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? I am not into saltwater yet, just dreaming at this point. This eel is like my holy grail of fish. Once I get a house I would like to set up a tank just for one of these. I have read quite a bit about them, but not from anyone that actually has one. What size tank is big enough? 100g? can you have more then one in a tank? I read they are not reef safe, does that mean no live rock? What other fish are compatible? I realize how expensive they are, and that is the main reason I am not pursuing them now. I plan on starting and maintaining a saltwater tank, with other inhabitants first, so as to make sure I can handle these guys. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

They aren't reef safe because they most definately will eat invertebrates, and probably small fish. Live rock can be used... but make sure it is securely fastened together. These eels are powerful when they get large and can topple liverock onto themselves. No clue on how big they get so I can't really give you a tank size.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

As far as my knowledge goes, they need a large tank (180 gallons just a guess). And i've read as far as tankmates, they're aggressive to most fish and non-sessile inverts. Usually, they're kept in a tank dedicated to them, for that reason, and possibly also because of the high price tag that comes along with them.

That's about all i've come across with them, hopefullu someone else can chime in. Some user on here is a "moray eel enthusiast" but I can't remember the username. Look under the sw section.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Maximum size for them is around 3 feet, so a 180 gallon for one specimen is kind of overkill. You could probably get away with a 100 gallon if that is all you kept in the tank, but i have seen multiple dragon eels in one tank. I think the most interesting one was a group of three, however I can't remember the tank size.
The good thing about these morays is that they are one of the hardiest morays in the trade, even though they are the priciest. They're not hard to care for, really.
They aren't reef safe because like Fishfirst said, they'd chomp down on any crabs and shrimp in the tank. They appreciate liverock for hiding, but again keep it fastened using aquarium epoxy so they don't knock all of it over.
Also, they are one of the more aggressive morays, so you might be better off making your dragon moray tank a species tank, or with fairly large fish.
Last thing, Enchelycore pardalis occurs in two areas (well this is how I understand it, someone may have to correct me): Hawaii and Japan. They are the same eel so don't be confused by its two common names; Hawaiian Dragon Moray and Japanese Dragon Moray. This confused me for a while, but they are in fact the same species.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I know a few people that have them. 
75 gallon for one should be okay, id perfer like a 120 ish and that should be good for 2.

i would say there not as hardy as other morays, morays are tanks and since there one of the smaller species there not to aggressive as the others and less hardy but still way more hardy than most fish.

max size around 2'

Hawaiian and japanese are the same species but usally have a difference in color.

edit: forgot to add eels make a lot of doo doo so have a very good skimmer and be prepared for big water changes.


----------



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input, Well I wouldn't need all the expensive lighting then, if all I had was liverock and live sand right? The lighting on a reef tank is what scares me away. Everything else is expensive, but not as bad as the lighting. Once I get a house, and I am not going to have to move this stuff for quite a while, then I am going to look for a used 100-200g tank setup. 
Thanks again


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

-dragon moray-

max length- 31.5 in
range - indo-pacific
max aquarim size - 55g. (208 l.)
food - fresh / frozen fish. crustacean flesh, live feeders. strips of smelt,orange roughy, haddock. and squid on feeding stick
reef aquarium compatibilly - will eat ornamental crustaeans and fish tankmates, may topple loosely attached corals and/or rock work. 







"a pocket expert guide" marine fishes
BY: Scott w. michael
great book. . . . . . has 500+ essential-to-know aquarium species just $29.00 at the lps. . . .hope that helps


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

max size aquarium.. 55g??? i think its time for a new book.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

harif87 said:


> max size aquarium.. 55g??? i think its time for a new book.



That was a Typo! The book states
"*Minimum Aquarium Size*: 55 gal. (208L)."


----------



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

well i have read in several books that min size is a 55g, but considering the animal can grow 30" plus I think at least a 75 would be in order.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

sparkiesford said:


> well i have read in several books that min size is a 55g, but considering the animal can grow 30" plus I think at least a 75 would be in order.


I think thats a very reasonable and responsible judgement sparkie. 



Reefneck said:


> That was a Typo! The book states
> "Minimum Aquarium Size: 55 gal. (208L)."


I figured, but i just had to lol


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i just saying what the book said, i dont kno i figured maby they coil up in things? the "ribbon eel" 3.9 feet long. it says 30 gallons ( 114 l.) so i dono?


----------



## Fish Taco (Jan 24, 2008)

If your talking about a dragon goby that looks like an eel, i have 2


----------



## Fish Taco (Jan 24, 2008)

If your goby starts looking thin in the head, get it to brackish water!!!


----------



## sparkiesford (Feb 19, 2007)

different animal altogether, a Dragon goby is a brackish fish that can be purchased for 7-20$, a Dragon Moray Eel is Full saltwater eel and they are 1000-1500$ and are quite rare.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Fish Taco, this thread was made back in May....Its old and dead. No sense bringing back old threads. Next time, please check the date before posting.


----------

